
Founders guide to Outbound Sales - samkite
https://medium.com/@amplemarket/outbound-sales-for-beginners-lesson-1-the-sales-process-a2cb2ee828d3#.nupybueeo
======
ghckr
One of my favourite intros to sales is Tyler Bosmeny's (CEO of Clever) talk at
Startup School:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHAh6WKBgiE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHAh6WKBgiE)

